# My Boy



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

See loads more at:Muddy - a set on Flickr


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

*Awh!

-steals him-* :tongue:


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

Pelfe said:


> *Awh!
> 
> -steals him-* :tongue:


He's a Chessie Theft is not an option!!!!

He likes a good fuss though.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes very Handsome


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

AWWWWWW look at them there stunning!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WOW he's lovely..very handsome*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww gorgeous, ..


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

He is lovely 

ive never seen one of these before- what are they like, where do they originate from?
i could google but you cant beat an owners perspective


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a very handsome lad - lovely pics


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

He is a lovely pooch.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

First pic is brilliant.


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> He is lovely
> 
> ive never seen one of these before- what are they like, where do they originate from?
> i could google but you cant beat an owners perspective


Chessie's are from the Chesapeake Bay in the US, There the largest of the retriever breeds. There strong both physically and mentally and to be honest are an acquired taste but if there too that taste then there the best breed in the world


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a cutie!
xXx


----------

